# icones icns ne s'affichent pas dans "lire les informations"



## Delphine1973 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur certaines icones en .icns, lorsque je fais un clic droit "lire les informations", la petite image du haut ne reprend pas l'icone mais affiche un logo "ICNS".
Si je fais un copier-coller c'est donc ce logo qui s'affiche.

Une idée pour y remédier?

Merci


----------



## Tyte (30 Octobre 2009)

J'ai aussi ce problème sur certains .icns et je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi, cela reste un mystère...


----------



## yannickterre (31 Octobre 2009)

Même problème, que j'ai résolu par du bidouillage...

Repasser le fichier icns dans Img2icns pour faire une icone... et çà marche avec le fichier icns obtenu.

Img2icns est un petit logiciel gratuit pour transformer vos images en icns.


----------



## Tyte (31 Octobre 2009)

Arff !!! J'ai img2icns, et je n'ai même pas eu la presence d'esprit de faire cette manip 
Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## applejuice (12 Mars 2010)

Même problème.

Effectivement Img2icns règle le problème, seulement je trouve les icônes créées via ce logiciel un peu trop flou...

dommage


----------



## Jorm (26 Mars 2010)

Si c'est pour changer l'icon d'une app, ma technique consiste à afficher le contenu de l'app, coller l'icone que je veux, renommer l'ancienne en ajoutant simplement un "1" à la fin, et renommer la nouvelle avec le même nom que l'icone d'origine. C'est plus long, mais ça marche mieux (et on découvre des choses, par exemple il y a une bonne vingtaine d'icones proposées dans OnyX !


----------

